# Scotland



## Tag f1 (Mar 18, 2010)

A few pictures I took last time I went to scotland if you're interested.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliwoods/sets/72157622046646102/










go easy on me, I'm new to photography and I've only got the base-model nikon.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Very Moody! Like it! Where was it taken? Initially thought Barns Ness but the angle is wrong for that lighting, and not sure if it's west or east Scotland. :lookaround:

Came to me so I'm in EDIT mode - is it Toward Point?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Tag f1 said:


> go easy on me, I'm new to photography


Go easy on you!?! 

I`ve been taking photographs for nearly 40 years & yours are far better then mine h34r:


----------



## Tag f1 (Mar 18, 2010)

mel said:


> Very Moody! Like it! Where was it taken? Initially thought Barns Ness but the angle is wrong for that lighting, and not sure if it's west or east Scotland. :lookaround:


cheers, that's west Scotland - Argyll.

there's a load more if you follow the link http://www.flickr.com/photos/oliwoods/sets/72157622046646102/


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

That's a fantastic pic :thumbsup:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Take it thats Toward Lighthouse? I used to live in Innellan just up the road. The Inverkip Power station chimney really adds to the glorious scenery - and it has been hardly ever used. Planning at its best


----------



## Tag f1 (Mar 18, 2010)

^ Good knowledge, what a coincidence you used to live there!

lovely area, not what it used to be though.


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

fabulous pic,well done.any number of people in my camera club would be chuffed to produce that lol lol.

:thumbup:


----------



## Raz-jnr (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow, thats an impressive picture, loely location as well.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

That's a great picture. Really well composed.

Looks like you've used HDR to good effect.


----------



## Tag f1 (Mar 18, 2010)

mjolnir said:


> That's a great picture. Really well composed.
> 
> Looks like you've used HDR to good effect.


no HDR used on this, single exposure. can't stand HDR!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Tag f1 said:


> no HDR used on this, single exposure. can't stand HDR!


Ah, I thought I could see a halo around the lighthouse giving me the impression that you had merged a couple of images.

Regardless of how you did it, it's a cracking picture.


----------



## Snookster (Mar 19, 2010)

Amazing photo and scenery


----------

